# Evolution 1.5.9 doesn't have Exchange connection

## skermajo

Hi all

I recently emerged evolution 1.5.9.1 . . thinking that it had inbuilt M$ Exchange connectivity. Alas it does not. When i set up an account all the other server types are listed (IMAP, Groupwise, etc) but no exchange. Anyone know if it's supposed to be there by default ?

Just to experiment I installed ximian-connector-1.4.7.1 but again, no exchange.

I also have evolution-data-server installed if that makes any difference.

Anyone actually connecting to exchange ?

Cheers

skermajo

----------

## tumbak

im not sure exactly, but isnt this what u want?

```

 mail-client/ximian-connector

      Latest version available: 1.2.2_p1

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 742 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.ximian.com

      Description: Ximian Connector (An Evolution Plugin to talk to Exchange Servers)

```

----------

## skermajo

Yeah I've tried ximian connector already as i said above, but it still doesn't give me the option to connect to an exchange server. Thanks for the reply though!

----------

## tumbak

i'll be trying the connector later on and see if there is something to be done.   :Smile: 

----------

## rob.sharp

Same here, no exchange for me, even when I had a connection on 1.4. It migrated my account, but doesn't have the exchange plugin.

----------

## beowulf25

I had a heck of a time getting it working (on my iBook) too. It's been a while since I've done it - but I think this was the thread that finally got it going for me.  The good stuff was about half way down.

LDAP, sasl, krb4, ntlm, etc, etc... it was an adventure.

----------

## line72

I'm also getting this same problem with evolution-2.0  I had connector working just fine with exchange on evolution-1.4.  I tried rebuilding ximian-connector, but it only builds for 1.4 series.  

I noticed that if i choose the type as groupwise, then it grabs everything, but it shows tasks and calendar entries as email.  I really need the exchange back! Doesn't anyone know how to get it working with evolution2?  I swear it was supposed to be included in evolution 2.0

Thanks

/Mark

----------

## DumbAss

I have the same problem! I really want to use evolution 2.0 with exchange. But it just doesn't work. I tried the things mentioned in one of the posts above.

Somebody: help us!  :Smile: 

----------

## DumbAss

OK, it works now. I got the ebuild from bugs.gentoo.org and installed it manually. It worked like a charm.

But I don't know yet if the new evolution is an improvement. Maybe I should first get used to the new interface.

The connection with exchange is a lot faster in my opininion.

----------

## forever

 *DumbAss wrote:*   

> OK, it works now. I got the ebuild from bugs.gentoo.org and installed it manually. It worked like a charm.
> 
> But I don't know yet if the new evolution is an improvement. Maybe I should first get used to the new interface.
> 
> The connection with exchange is a lot faster in my opininion.

 

Could You describe more preciselly - how did You solved it?? and btw if You can put the link to some working ebuild...

And finally what has to be rebuild?? ximian-connector or just evolution with new ebuild?? PLEASE HELP!

----------

## line72

go to:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=64100

and grab 

mail-client/ximian-connector-2.0.0.ebuild

/Mark

----------

